# Hi from France



## Barbe Rouge (Oct 31, 2019)

Hi to everyone,
I'm a newbie composer trying to learn orchestration, harmony and composition and falling instead into the trap of sample libraries. But I'm working on it.
Originally I play drums and percussions in a lot of styles. Been learning the guitar on my own for quite a while and the piano recently because it helps me visualise and hear what I write.
Hope to learn a lot from all of you guys!

Cheers!

Redbeard.


----------



## Patrick.K (Oct 31, 2019)

Barbe Rouge said:


> Hi to everyone,
> I'm a newbie composer trying to learn orchestration, harmony and composition and falling instead into the trap of sample libraries. But I'm working on it.
> Originally I play drums and percussions in a lot of style. Been learning the guitar on my own for quite a while and the piano recently because it helps me visualise and hear what I write.
> Hope to learn a lot from all of you guys!
> ...


Bienvenue...! et un Frenchie de plus


----------



## Dinner Dynasty (Oct 31, 2019)

Greetings,

I'm the same boat as well. I'm wanting to get good with orchestration. I'm having to watch myself and resist the temptation of dumping all my hard earned money into libraries. There's so many unique and great ones out there.
I was able to listen to a few of your scores, I really enjoyed them.


----------



## Manaberry (Nov 1, 2019)

Bienvenue!


----------



## Barbe Rouge (Nov 1, 2019)

Thanks-merci everyone 😊


----------



## Loïc D (Nov 1, 2019)

Bienvenue !


----------



## Anevis (Nov 2, 2019)

Barbe Rouge said:


> Hi to everyone,
> I'm a newbie composer trying to learn orchestration, harmony and composition and falling instead into the trap of sample libraries. But I'm working on it.
> Originally I play drums and percussions in a lot of style. Been learning the guitar on my own for quite a while and the piano recently because it helps me visualise and hear what I write.
> Hope to learn a lot from all of you guys!
> ...



Hi!
Nice to meet you!

I've actually fallen into the same trap, as you call it, of sample libraries. :D But they do help a lot and you can learn a lot if you setup a template for learning orchestration.


----------



## Barbe Rouge (Nov 2, 2019)

Anevis said:


> they do help a lot and you can learn a lot if you setup a template for learning orchestration.



I've been trying that out but my rig is a bit too old for a full template (even disabled), haha!
Mike verta's masterclasses helped me to get away from my daw and back to the pen and pencil (he demonstrates how he is way faster than orchestrating/mixing digitally) 
All Hail music paper! (Even if I write bad music on it!)


----------



## Anevis (Nov 2, 2019)

Yeah, pen and papers is a classic! What I like about samples is that you directly get to hear what you write.
On the other hand, if you music is only on paper and then an orchestra has to play, you really have to choose what track is worth the money and what not.
Both have their advantages and disadvantages!


----------



## M.Ramillon (Nov 2, 2019)

Bienvenue!


----------



## Barbe Rouge (Nov 2, 2019)

Anevis said:


> Yeah, pen and papers is a classic! What I like about samples is that you directly get to hear what you write.
> On the other hand, if you music is only on paper and then an orchestra has to play, you really have to choose what track is worth the money and what not.
> Both have their advantages and disadvantages!


Never tried to hire an orchestra, but it's something I'd absolutely love to do. There's one in my conservatoire (dunno if the term exists in english. Read: fancy name for music and dance school) and I'll probably get to play with them so I'll ask eventually. Even recording one or two players would be a super nice experience, I think.
I did learn a lot since first starting out with ridiculous pieces written with ensemble patches at max dynamics all the time, but still have to find the confidence to show a piece to any good musician though 😊


----------



## Anevis (Nov 2, 2019)

Barbe Rouge said:


> Never tried to hire an orchestra, but it's something I'd absolutely love to do. There's one in my conservatoire (dunno if the term exists in english. Read: fancy name for music and dance school) and I'll probably get to play with them so I'll ask eventually. Even recording one or two players would be a super nice experience, I think.
> I did learn a lot since first starting out with ridiculous pieces written with ensemble patches at max dynamics all the time, but still have to find the confidence to show a piece to any good musician though 😊



Me neither, I'd love though! It must be brilliant and exciting to see people perform your music in front of you!

No, but it's pretty similar to my language and I think it's Conservatorium in English (I've seen it in another post). Yes, that is excellent, you should ask them, they will at least help you with orchestration and tell you what works what doesn't for them as an orchestra. 
You should definitely go even for fewer players.


----------



## jonathanparham (Nov 2, 2019)

Welcome


----------



## ratherbirds (Nov 2, 2019)

Salut de Nancy, France. 🇫🇷


----------

